
Verifying Quantum Proofs with Entangled Games - christianbryant
https://simons.berkeley.edu/talks/anand-natarajan-06-15-18
======
nessunodoro
Tons of great background in this talk, in particular I'm grateful to learn of
the work of Thomas Vidick.

~~~
christianbryant
Definitely! I'm sure you've seen it, but check out his publications page.
Quantum cryptography is where I find his ideas most interesting.

[http://users.cms.caltech.edu/~vidick/publications/index.html](http://users.cms.caltech.edu/~vidick/publications/index.html)

